# Taxis - Pre booked



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there

does anyone know or had experienced in pre booking taxis. I know you can pre book the yellow cabs - but are they reliable in peoples experience.

I need to pre book a taxi from Maadi so i wanted to ensure it turns up?

Any recommendations/phone numbers or experience is appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, I always book at the
16516
they have english speaking people and you get a yellow cab with a meter;
They are totally reliable, never had any issue
I hope it helps
L.


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

[great thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh now I have never had a yellow cab turn up when pre booked, I always go for blue cabs.. they will even sit and wait at the airport for you if your plane is late...37609717


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

sunshine55 said:


> Hi there
> 
> does anyone know or had experienced in pre booking taxis. I know you can pre book the yellow cabs - but are they reliable in peoples experience.
> 
> ...


The yellow cabs have always turned up when I booked. I have used them for quite a few airport trips etc. Sorry I can't remember the number I used. I found them generally reliable although since they have a meter they will sometimes try to take the long route. I had one hideous experience when he tried to take my friend and I on a particularly long route to get to Citystars - unfortunately for the taxi driver we arranged for one of my Egyptian friends to meet us the other end, who sorted out the taxi fare.


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for all the replies, thought others might appreciate a summary!

so, in order to book in advance, the top two by both forum and feedback from friends is - 

1. Blue Cabs - phone numbers are 0237609717 and 0237609616. English is excelent and very efficent. Reliable. They were booked out when i called.

2. Yellow Cabs (city cabs) 16516. English good but depends on operator. I used this firm to the aiport, i called back to confirm an hour later because i felt perhaps understanding was not 100%. Lucky i did because the time was wrong, along with address, but that clarified it. Driver arrived 15 mins late (but i built that in) and was reasonable to airport from Maadi. so recommend them as well.


----------

